# Driving License time in dubai ?



## sehaj3 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello, i have international driving license and I drive in dubai now with that. 
But as per my consultant, once the resident visa job is done, then you cannot drive on dubai roads without dubai license. 

So, he asked me to check for application of driving license. 
So, how much time it takes to get that license job done ?

I think I can start the process, as soon as I get my emirates ID ?
And if im not allowed to drive after that, what means of transport is preferred and cheap ?

I tried using uber and its horribly expensive.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

sehaj3 said:


> Hello, i have international driving license and I drive in dubai now with that.
> But as per my consultant, once the resident visa job is done, then you cannot drive on dubai roads without dubai license.
> 
> So, he asked me to check for application of driving license.
> ...


Assuming your home licence is from India, you will need to take lessons leading up to your driving test. All the info is on the RTA website. It’s not cheap.

As for an alternative Dubai Taxis are your best option.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
From my understanding - once you start the residence visa process - you are not allowed to drive in Dubai on your home licence or international licence.
You need to urgently check this - otherwise you would be in trouble if you had an accident or were stopped by the police.
You would not be able to drive until you get the lessons, driving test and then apply for the UAE licence.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> From my understanding - once you start the residence visa process - you are not allowed to drive in Dubao on your home licence or international licence.
> You need to urgently check this - otherwise you would be in trouble if you had an accident or were stopped by the police.
> You would not be able to drive until you get the lessons, driving test and then apply for the UAE licence.
> ...


It may have changed but at the time I arrived you didn’t need a local licence until the visa stamp was actually in your passport (at least that’s the advice I was given). But as you say it should be checked.


----------



## sehaj3 (Apr 22, 2021)

So I can buy a car and apply for the license, get the learners license copy and keep driving my own car until the main license arrives ?
Or thats not allowed ?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

sehaj3 said:


> So I can buy a car and apply for the license, get the learners license copy and keep driving my own car until the main license arrives ?
> Or thats not allowed ?


You won’t be able to buy a car until you have your residency and at that point you need a UAE licence.


----------



## sehaj3 (Apr 22, 2021)

apartment rental residency agreement will be ready in few weeks only. 
As per the dealer, they allow you to buy a car even without a driving license too. 
As they dont know who is going to drive. They just sell the car. 

My concern is, if the driving schools take too much time for giving a license, then will I be able to drive with their learners permit or not ?

My home country license is already 9 years old


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

sehaj3 said:


> apartment rental residency agreement will be ready in few weeks only.
> As per the dealer, they allow you to buy a car even without a driving license too.
> As they dont know who is going to drive. They just sell the car.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter who is going to eventually drive the car ..... as far as I am aware to purchase a car you need to be a resident, have an emirates ID and driving licence. The car needs to be registered and insured which can only be done by a resident. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong. Dealers dont 'just sell the car' 

Likewise to start learning to drive you need to be resident, you cannot drive on your indian/International Licence once you have residency.

You are in the same position as many other people here and you cannot really speed up the process however inconvenient it may be to you.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

UKMS said:


> It doesn't matter who is going to eventually drive the car ..... as far as I am aware to purchase a car you need to be a resident, have an emirates ID and driving licence. The car needs to be registered and insured which can only be done by a resident. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


Yes - you are correct!

The dealer would happily sell somebody a car - the problems would come when they try to register it!
You definitely need a UAE licence with the relevant Traffic Code for the Emirate that you register it in!
We used to live in Dubai and had Dubai registered cars and Dubai issued UAE driving licences - with a Dubai TC number.
Once we moved to Abu Dhabi and bought cars there - we could not register them until we got Abu Dhabi traffic codes for our Dubai licences.


----------



## sehaj3 (Apr 22, 2021)

Ok noted. 
So the first job is to get the tenancy agreement done with emirates ID. 
Then get the license done. 
Then only goto buy a car. 
Or else order the car before taking the license and take the delivery after license comes in. 

Do they have a fast track method for license for extra charges to get it in 1 month time ?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

sehaj3 said:


> Ok noted.
> So the first job is to get the tenancy agreement done with emirates ID.
> Then get the license done.
> Then only goto buy a car.
> ...


you can’t pay to get the licence quicker as getting the licence depends on your driving ability and whether you can pass the test. I’ve known quite a few people who feel they are the best driver in the world who for one reason or another continually fail tests. What you can do is pay for an intensive driving course so you can speed up the training but all depends on you passing the test.

personally I would take your focus away from buying a car until you have a licence.


----------



## sehaj3 (Apr 22, 2021)

Noted sir. 
So, the first priority is how to get the license asap and then the rest planning


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

sehaj3 said:


> Noted sir.
> So, the first priority is how to get the license asap and then the rest planning


You are still in India, correct ?


----------



## sehaj3 (Apr 22, 2021)

yes 
waiting for flights to resume


----------

